# Na Kika gps numbers??



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

What arethe gps coordinates to the Na Kika platform ??


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

28.31.25N

88.17.37w

approx 120nm sw of p'cola pass


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks,I might go this Thursday. Do you think it's worth it???


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

i think it is defiantly worth it but i would make sure its still in blue water we were 118 miles southwest of pcola in dirty water


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

cool deal!!


----------

